# hi new member recommendations food,shampoo,peepads



## ginger243 (Oct 8, 2015)

hello i have had my two sweet havanese now for a year, lucky to have gotten them free from a very nice girl who wanted them to have more attention, lucky me, i drove to orlando with my sister to pick them up from sarasota, we had so much fun, and i was so very surprized that she gave me so much all their toys ,food, etc. i had stopped and bought her a nice gift at the cracker barrel to say thank you. at the time they were 1.5 and 2.5 yrs old they were so well behaved, fell in love, everyday with them is a good day, i have spent alot of time trying to figure out the best food, bought all the most expensive brands, and right now i feel have decided on fresh pet, they seem to have more energy then any of the other foods i have tried, less stool, and absolutely jump up and down at meal time, i also cook chicken hearts and liver for treats. they sleep with us like perfect angels, are excellent alert dogs but only bark if someone or something outside, i use mane and tail detangler, and natures miracle supreme whitening odor control shampoo/conditioner 32 oz is very reasonable at 8.22 on amazon, i have tried many different shampoos and other products but feel this is the best for quality and price, i bought a cordless bravura trimmer that is very quiet and when i do cut there hair short this works very well, i have let their hair grow back and found using a regular fine tooth type human brush works well for them... i use adult bed pads bought on amazon 50.00 for 8 washable pads and these hav worked well and are reusable, i just lay them on the concrete drive to wash them with the hose, i take them to the pawpark dog beach and they get alot of exercise outside as well..
they have far exceeded my hopes, and are very sensitive to both me and my husband, i would say they are considerate dogs if that is possible, as if they have human ability to perceive things that humans do...http://plus.google.com/u/0/102831514700934520600/posts/p/pub


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Sami and Lola are adorable! There is a ton of great information on this site and a lot of veteran Havanese owners with fantastic insight! I don't post often here, but if I have a question I first search the archives and if I can't find info there I ask the question. 

I know the challenge of finding the right food to feed them! Our challenge with Max is he seems allergic to everything. After about 1.5 years, talking to multiple trainers, posting on here, holistic vet, my vet, etc., I think we have it down to a science. I ended up making pucks (cupcake tins) of dog food (either beef, lamb, chicken, turkey or venison). They (I have two) get these with a little bit of kibble (alternate between three different brands) in the morning, then a freeze dried raw at night (alternating various brands - Stella and Cheweys, Primal, etc.). We are finally staying ahead of the allergies! Max is much happier and Sid is golden, both go crazy at meal time!

Do you keep both coats in a puppy cut? Are they silky or cotton coat? We are trying to grow Max's coat out right now, he's cotton coated (Sable, had black tips as a pup and some of his coat is growing out with black). We've been using Natures Specialties EZ Dematt before bath time. That seems to work great!!!

Congratulations on your pups! Havanese are amazing pups!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lola and Sami are very cute. You're so lucky to have gotten two great dogs. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

They are so cute in deed. When i first got Sammy i was really confused and especially about grooming products until a friend referred me here.I actually get most of my grooming products here. I cannot say that i know everything about the best but so far they seem to be working for me. As for the food i am trying to experiment with the raw diet.


----------

